# Our life is the creation of our mind



## Carol (Mar 26, 2007)

"What we are today comes from our thoughts of yesterday and our present thoughts build our life tomorrow. Our life is the creation of our mind." 

What do you think about this quote from Buddha Siddartha?  Can you see your own life's decisions inside it?  

(Note...I'm not Buddhist, nor am I trying to promote Buddhism.  I just found the quote interesting. :asian


javascript: copy_to_clipboard('quote.text');


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 26, 2007)

It comes down to choices.  The Buddha was trained as a warrior, as that was the caste he was born into (he was called Master of Five Weapons once in his life) but he chose not to pursue that life and became a priest.  After a time he chose not to pursue that life.  Each time he made a choice his life changed.  It is surely the same for all of us.

Why do we make the choices we do?  Our experiences colour our view of the world and, in a way, decide how we will choose.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 26, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> "What we are today comes from our thoughts of yesterday and our present thoughts build our life tomorrow. Our life is the creation of our mind."
> 
> What do you think about this quote from Buddha Siddartha? Can you see your own life's decisions inside it?
> 
> (Note...I'm not Buddhist, nor am I trying to promote Buddhism. I just found the quote interesting. :asian


 
I think it's very accurate. Our lives today are based on decisions that we made based on our experience and/or inexperience and how we interpret the results of those decisions, and our lives in the future will follow the same course. Every choice we make will yield a different result, so in effect our life is the creation of our mind.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 26, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> "What we are today comes from our thoughts of yesterday and our present thoughts build our life tomorrow. Our life is the creation of our mind."
> 
> What do you think about this quote from Buddha Siddartha?  Can you see your own life's decisions inside it?
> 
> (Note...I'm not Buddhist, nor am I trying to promote Buddhism.  I just found the quote interesting. :asian



We are the sum of our experiences.  The choices we make are shaped from how those experiences affected us.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 26, 2007)

An old saying: "As a man thinks, he is."  I think this is largely true.  Though we can't always control what happens to us, and sometimes not even how we react to what happens to us, we do have a choice as to what we're going to do about it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 26, 2007)

> We are the sum of our experiences. The choices we make are shaped from how those experiences affected us.
> __________________


 
to a large degree I will agree however some times we just act with no thought so is that time of our life a new begining without knowledge of any past experence or do we asimulate all that has happened befor without knowing we do


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 26, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> "What we are today comes from our thoughts of yesterday and our present thoughts build our life tomorrow. Our life is the creation of our mind."
> 
> What do you think about this quote from Buddha Siddartha? Can you see your own life's decisions inside it?
> 
> (Note...I'm not Buddhist, nor am I trying to promote Buddhism. I just found the quote interesting. :asian


 
Sounds a bit like Karma. Cause and effect, which is all fine and dandy, unless your religion says otherwise. I think it builds right thought and right action, but it still may not stop you from being hit by a drunk driver next week


----------



## Kacey (Mar 26, 2007)

Ultimately, we all exist within our own minds, and react based on our own interpretation of what goes on around us.  To use a minor example, many people percieve colors differently,even though the wavelengths are unchanging - how many times have you disagreed with someone over whether an item is green or blue?  We can share our perceptions; we can be guided by the interpretations of others - but ultimately, only the person can determine how to interpret and respond to experiences.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 26, 2007)

> "What we are today comes from our thoughts of yesterday and our present thoughts build our life tomorrow. Our life is the creation of our mind."


 
or are we that wich other people/animals precieve us to be and not what we oursleves think we are


----------



## MarkBarlow (Mar 26, 2007)

The older I get, the move connections I see.  Choices I made when I was in my 20's set events in motion that continue today.  While I have the ability to choose my daily actions, the path I'm own was decided (albeit without realizing it) 3 decades ago.  

I wake up each morning and hit the ground with a conviction that the today is going to be better than yesterday.  Sometimes I'm wrong but more often, I'm right.  That's also a choice that I make.

It's up to me to make (hopefully) wise choices.  Unfortunately, the less-than wise choices we made way down the road can bite us in the tuchis years later.  One of my students lost out on a great job recently because of a DUI from 1984.  He's been sober for over 10 years but a poor choice he made in his 20's affects not only him but his family over 20 years later.

I'm also a big believer in the concept of karma (whether the term is used correctly or not).  While it may take a long, long time for what goes around to finally come around, I truly believe that good is rewarded.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree that the quality of our lives is largely what we make of it and how we perceive things.
For example you may live next to a mountain and that mountain may be considered a holy place for you and you are honored to live there, or if you need to get over it you may preceive it as a frustration, a curse, and a burden, or you may ignore it and it has no effect on you. But it is still the same mountain!


----------

